# Speaker Build Help



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Having play around with various active setups in my car, I am now left with some loose drivers sitting in the closet. So I am toying with the idea of using these to build a pair of bookshelves or towers.

the drivers i have in pairs are bg neo3 tweeters, Peerless 830986 3" midrange, Seas G18RNX/P. Peerless SLS 6.5 and another set of tweeters and 5 1/4" woofers.

if i go the neo3, 830986 and SLS6.5 route, the neo3 will be dipole running from 4kHz and up, the 3" will be in 80cuin sealed running bandpass 250Hz to 4kHz and SLS6.5 in 0.4cuft vented 250Hz and down.
otherwise its the neo3 dipole from 2.5kHz and up couple with Seas G18 2.5kHz and down.
all slopes are 24db/oct.

should i just purchase a dcx2496 to go with these or cook up a passive crossover to run these puppies? I know nuts about passives 

all advise are appreciated. thank you in advance.


----------



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck dude.


----------



## hobie1dog (Apr 9, 2008)

Go with a pre-designed kit from Gold Sound, Audio Concepts, Zalytron. Save yourself lots of grief and frustration that way.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for the suggestion. But really I would like to try my hands on it and have some fun.

actually i am more inclined to go the neo3, peerless 3" and SLS6.5 route.

first, zobel networks:

looking at the eno3 inductance plot from zaph's, no zobel needed as inductance looks ruler flat.

from madisound's for the peerless, i would go with a 8ohm resistor and 9.375uF cap on the 3"
4ohm resistor and 93.75uF cap on the SLS6.5. 

as usual, will appreciate all your comments.


----------

